# Shark Shield where to get in Brisbane



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi guys

I have been reading about shark shield on this website but couldn't find any posts saying where people had bought it from in Brisbane and how much it costs. I hopped on their website but they only have Gold Coast places listed. Would prefer not to drive to the Gold Coast to have a look at one.

Any one have any idea on where to get the in Brisbane and how much they cost?

Only joined forum last night, this will be the first of many questions. Maybe I should have posted it in beginners questions. Mods feel free to move if you like.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, check your PMs.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Could someone please PM me with approx prices and where to get the shark shield also? thanks.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive seen them in a couple of dive shops around Brisbane that sell spear fishing equipment, might be your best shot to ring around some of them.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I hit up the distributor for a discount for forum members. They refused however offered that we as a forum become a re-seller. They haven't given us a very good buy price however if we sell them to users at cost we can sell them for $500 + postage instead of $696 which is the usual retail price. What are memberÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s thoughts on this? Is anyone interested in one at this price? Please let me know what you think as I would like to see anyone venturing offshore chasing pelagics and/or working bait schools using one as I would hate to loose a forum member to what I think is inevitable.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats a damn good price Scott, im sure a few people will be interested.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Is there a minimum quantity for an order? Or can you onsell them by the unit?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

As individual units guys.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome I will start saving now


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Blaen, mate when we hook up for a fish I will show you my shield. When I first moved down here to Bruny I was told about the resident white and scoffed figuring it as an urban myth. One day paddling with the seals off Bruny I discovered that wasn't the case. Lucky for me it wasn't interested in me but I purchased a shield shortly afterwards.

I went from visualising those lunges we have all seen on those South African documentaries when they troll seal silhouettes every time I paddled to not even thinking about it. The peace of mind it gives me is invaluable. To be able to safely co-exist with such a magnificent apex predator and yet not cause it harm is simply the best in my point of view. The other thing is whilst they are expensive, what is your life worth and imagine your children growing up without a father due to something so easily preventable?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks mate, my boy (and the missus) is exactly why I want one.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott

My wife's cousin in WA is one of the main distributors. I have just e-mailed him regarding the best price and just waiting for a reply. What model did they quote you? As you know there is a 2 hour version and a 4 hour version.
I don't know whether I can better the price, but I will try. 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

simon
you may have a customer in the whitsundays at the right price.Just had a phone call from a mate in prossy who said someone went paddling in the proserpine river and got bumped by a croc.Not to mention the 11 ft tiger shark caught off the boat ramp in shute harbour.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, the freedom 4 with the four hour battery. We could order one today off the guys if we wanted to. There is a $10 freight charge anywhere in Australia. Recommended retail is $696.00.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheers for that Scott,

With the delivery of my Prowler Elite 4.5 I'll be looking at getting a Shark Shield this Christmas before heading offshore.

I'll definately take you up on one of these closer to December.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I think I will be in for one as well in the next couple of months once we have firmed up arrangements etc.

JT


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, the arrangements are all made. What Peril suggested we do however and I think will be a good idea prior to actually ordering any for anyone is for the forum to establish a PayPal account. This will also be invaluable for when we get our artwork sorted and our stickers and shirts are available. I have emailed Phil regarding the original logo. Once we have that we can get some quotes and the stickers ect will shortly follow.

Catch ya Scott


----------

